# Ach übrigens die ersten RTX 3070 3080 3090 Karten werden bei Geizhals und Idealo gelistet.



## big-maec (3. September 2020)

Update 07.09.2020 19:00 Uhr
Ach übrigens, bei Geizhals werden RTX 3070 RTX3080 RTX3090 gelistet. Ab 07.09.2020 erste Preise gesichtet.
Wenigstens kann man sich die Bilder der Karten schon anschauen. Wer warten möchte kann ja schonmal den Preisalarm setzen, oder die Vergleichsliste nutzen.

Bei Idealo sind manche Händler mit Ihren Preisen ab und zu wieder raus. Beim Händler direkt im Shop sind die Preise aber vorhanden.  Einfach öfters nachschauen wechselt schonmal.
Bei Idealo oder bei den Händlern (Alternate, Arlt, Caseking)  sieht man zur Zeit die Preise für folgende RTX 3080 RTX 3090 Grafikkarten:

Asus GeForce RTX 3090 TUF-RTX3090-O24G-GAMING
Asus GeForce RTX 3090 TUF-RTX3090-24G-GAMING
Asus GeForce RTX 3090
Zotac GAMING GeForce RTX 3090 Trinity, 24576 MB GDDR6X
Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming OC 24G, 24576 MB GDDR6X
Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3090 Eagle OC 24G, 24576 MB GDDR6X
PNY GeForce RTX 3090 XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB, 24576 MB GDDR6X
INNO3D GeForce RTX 3090 iChill X4, 24576 MB GDDR6X
INNO3D GeForce RTX 3090 iChill X3, 24576 MB GDDR6X
INNO3D GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming X3, 24576 MB GDDR6X


INNO3D GeForce RTX 3080 iChill X4, 10240 MB GDDR6X
INNO3D GeForce RTX 3080 iChill X3, 10240 MB GDDR6X
INNO3D GeForce RTX 3080 Twin X2 OC, 10240 MB GDDR6X
ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 3080 Trinity, 10240 MB GDDR6X
Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming OC 10G, 10240 MB GDDR6X
Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Eagle OC 10G, 10240 MB GDDR6X
PNY GeForce RTX 3080 XLR8 Gaming EPIC-X RGB, 10240 MB GDDR6X


----------



## ntropy83 (3. September 2020)

Oh mama, I smell profit


----------



## big-maec (3. September 2020)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 sind jetzt auch gelistet.


----------



## Strokekilla (4. September 2020)

Bei einen beliebten Onlinehändler kosten die Asus Tuf 759,-  und die OC-Variante 788,- ,also ehemals 2080 Super Preise.
Den Händler traue ich mich hier nicht nennen. Aber einfach mal die üblichen Verdächtigen abklappern. Vorzugsweise in der alphabetischen Reihenfolge.



big-maec schrieb:


> Ach übrigens die ersten RTX 3080 3090 Karten sind bei Geizhals gelistet. Leider ohne Preis. Wenigstens kann man sich die Bilder der Karten schon anschauen. Ein kleiner Trost und wer noch warten möchte kann ja schonmal den Preisalarm setzen. Oder die Vergleichsliste nutzen.



Zudem kann man schon mal den Meterstab zücken und sich sein Case größer reden !! Es passen doch einige Exemplare in mein Fractal-Minitower.


----------



## RtZk (4. September 2020)

Strokekilla schrieb:


> Bei einen beliebten Onlinehändler kosten die Asus Tuf 759,-  und die OC-Variante 788,- ,also ehemals 2080 Super Preise.
> Den Händler traue ich mich hier nicht nennen. Aber einfach mal die üblichen Verdächtigen abklappern. Vorzugsweise in der alphabetischen Reihenfolge.



Alternate war noch nie gerade ein billiger Händler. Wer wirklich 760€ für den Tuf Müll ausgibt hat eindeutig zu viel geraucht. Die FE wird auch bei der 3080 sowieso die meisten Customs schlagen.


----------



## Strokekilla (4. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Alternate war noch nie gerade ein billiger Händler. Wer wirklich 760€ für den Tuf Müll ausgibt hat eindeutig zu viel geraucht. Die FE wird auch bei der 3080 sowieso die meisten Customs schlagen.



Mach ich auch nicht. Aber man kann hier eine ev. schon eine Preis-Messlatte ansetzen. TUF ne, zuviel rauchen, ja bitte!!


----------



## big-maec (5. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Alternate war noch nie gerade ein billiger Händler. Wer wirklich 760€ für den Tuf Müll ausgibt hat eindeutig zu viel geraucht. Die FE wird auch bei der 3080 sowieso die meisten Customs schlagen.


  Warum ist die Tuf Müll ?  Hätte jetzt für die ROG Strix Geld ausgegeben aber wenn die Tuf schon 760€ kostet kann ich das wohl mit der Rog Strix vergessen. Dann lieber FE 3090.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. September 2020)

Asus GeForce RTX 3080 TUF Gaming 10GB GDDR6X &#8230; | OcUK

650£ = 730€

Alternate möchte dafür 760€.

ASUS GeForce RTX 3080 TUF GAMING, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, 2x HDMI

Aktuell liegt die günstigste Karte bei 639£ = 718€

 Palit GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming Pro 10GB GDDR6X&#8230; | OcUK

Da dürften bei uns die 680-700€ für 3080er Karten, die mit einem abgespeckten Luftühler für einen Wakü Umbau geeignet sind und hoffentlich noch erscheinen werden, realistisch sein.


----------



## Strokekilla (5. September 2020)

Denke mal das die Händler hier die Preise bewusst höher ansetzen werden.
Gilt es doch auch "Altlasten" noch an den Kunden zu bringen.

Aber wer sich jetzt noch immer ne 2080 Supi für 600,-  kauft, dem ist halt nicht zu helfen.

Mich würde die 3080 FE wegen dem Belüftungskonzept interessieren. Diese wird aber wohl keinen Zero-Fan-Modus haben. Für O.C. und RGB fehlen mir die Nerven und NT-Reserven.


----------



## RtZk (5. September 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Warum ist die Tuf Müll ?  Hätte jetzt für die ROG Strix Geld ausgegeben aber wenn die Tuf schon 760€ kostet kann ich das wohl mit der Rog Strix vergessen. Dann lieber FE 3090.



Weil bei den Standard Modellen an allem gespart wurde und nicht nur an der RGB Beleuchtung, zumindest war es in der Vergangenheit so, ich sehe nicht wirklich weshalb sich das geändert haben sollte. Die FE wird die TUF spielend schlagen.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (5. September 2020)

die fe preise dürfen customs nicht unterbieten. just saying. nvidias vorgabe

fe wird die billigste sein nach release alle über 800-900 € weil zu wenig da zu grosse nachfrage. also ja schnell sein oder oder viel zahlen wer eine will.


----------



## RtZk (5. September 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> die fe preise dürfen customs nicht unterbieten. just saying. nvidias vorgabe
> 
> fe wird die billigste sein nach release alle über 800-900 € weil zu wenig da zu grosse nachfrage. also ja schnell sein oder oder viel zahlen wer eine will.



Also laut Igorslab und diversen Boardpartner gibt es keine enorme Knappheit. Woher hast du denn, dass die UVP der FE nicht unterschritten werden darf? Davon habe ich noch nichts gelesen. 
Ich bin aktuell am Überlegen ob ich nicht doch eine FE nehme, denn die bisher veröffentlichten Preise der Custom Modelle sind einfach nur unverschämt, für schlechtere Kühlerleistung als die FE mehr zahlen? Und für gleichwertige Kühlerleistung dann am Ende 200€ mehr für RGB hinlegen? 
Die Strix bei Overclockers UK ist bei der 3090 einfach mal fast 200 Pfund teurer als die FE.


----------



## MinotaurusGER (5. September 2020)

GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition für 699 Beim händler oder eher u.Realistisch?


----------



## big-maec (6. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich bin aktuell am Überlegen ob ich nicht doch eine FE nehme, denn die bisher veröffentlichten Preise der Custom Modelle sind einfach nur unverschämt, für schlechtere Kühlerleistung als die FE mehr zahlen? Und für gleichwertige Kühlerleistung dann am Ende 200€ mehr für RGB hinlegen?
> Die Strix bei Overclockers UK ist bei der 3090 einfach mal fast 200 Pfund teurer als die FE.



Da bin ich auch dran, bis jetzt bleibe ich bei einer FE. Die Aufschläge für die Customs wegen dem Design sehe ich nicht ein.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (6. September 2020)

Ist ja nicht nur Design


----------



## RtZk (6. September 2020)

LurchiOderwatt schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht nur Design



Für was bezahlt man denn am Ende 200€ mehr?


----------



## Strokekilla (6. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Für was bezahlt man denn am Ende 200€ mehr?



Volle RGB-Breitseite die dem PCB von der TBP abgezogen wird und ob ein Zero-Fan Modus mir 200€ Aufpreis wert ist weis ich noch nicht.
Aber gut aussehn tät die ROG auf alle fälle. Ich machs wie damals in meiner Jugend, mit den Schönen flirten und die Vernüftigste wird geheiratet.


----------



## RtZk (6. September 2020)

Strokekilla schrieb:


> Volle RGB-Breitseite die dem PCB von der TBP abgezogen wird und ob ein Zero-Fan Modus mir 200€ Aufpreis wert ist weis ich noch nicht.
> Aber gut aussehn tät die ROG auf alle fälle. Ich machs wie damals in meiner Jugend, mit den Schönen flirten und die Vernüftigste wird geheiratet.



Schick ist die Strix schon, für mich kommt sie unabhängig vom Preis wegen ihrer Länge nicht in Frage, dafür wird es vielleicht doch die FTW3 da sie laut EVGA nur 30cm lang ist, passt perfekt, wird aber wohl nicht gerade billig, wenn ich mir die Preise der Strix so anschaue


----------



## Strokekilla (6. September 2020)

EVGA wird wohl nicht billiger sein, hat vor meiner XT ein kurzes Techtelmechtel mit einer 2060 Super, klar kein Vergleich, aber die hatte einen Coilwhine das mir sogar die Kopfläuse freiwillig ausgewandert sind.
Ich lese momentan die Bewertungen diverser Alt-Rtx´n und Spulenfiepen ist da keine Seltenheit. Ich hoffe das trotz der "günstigen" Nvidiapreise die PCB-Bestückung hochwertiger wird.
Sollte es widererwarten bei dir eine FE werden, hat du dir schon ein Be- u. Entlüftungskonzept überlegt ?


----------



## RtZk (6. September 2020)

Strokekilla schrieb:


> EVGA wird wohl nicht billiger sein, hat vor meiner XT ein kurzes Techtelmechtel mit einer 2060 Super, klar kein Vergleich, aber die hatte einen Coilwhine das mir sogar die Kopfläuse freiwillig ausgewandert sind.
> Ich lese momentan die Bewertungen diverser Alt-Rtx´n und Spulenfiepen ist da keine Seltenheit. Ich hoffe das trotz der "günstigen" Nvidiapreise die PCB-Bestückung hochwertiger wird.
> Sollte es widererwarten bei dir eine FE werden, hat du dir schon ein Be- u. Entlüftungskonzept überlegt ?



Spulenfiepen ist eigentlich eher Pech und hat wenig mit dem Hersteller zu tun. Aber so oder so die FTW3 hat ein Custom PCB. 
Mein Belüftungskonzept ist eigentlich unabhängig von der Karte. Ich habe vor kurzem alle Lüfter im Gehäuse gegen Noctua NF-A12x25 getauscht, 3 sitzen in der Front (drückt Luft rein), 1 im Heck (bläst raus), 1 hinten oben (bläst raus). Durch die Mesh Front vorne kommt genug Luft rein und die beiden hinteren bekommen warme Luft einer 323 Watt 2080 Ti problemlos  realtiv lautlos raus, ohne, dass sie sonderlich hoch drehen müssten, der Unterschied hier ist einfach enorm zu 0815 Lüftern.  
Eine FE würde es sowieso viel leichter machen, da ein guter Teil der Hitze bereits durch die Schlitze bei den Displayanschlüssen raus geht, die Restwärme stellt dann sowieso kein Problem mehr da. Ich hoffe mal, dass man die FTW3 auf 400 Watt PT hochstellen kann .


----------



## Strokekilla (6. September 2020)

Ich habe momentan da Bedenken. Könnte mir vorstellen das der hintere Lüfter der FE ev. zu wenig Luft bekommt. Warum ? Weil der vordere Lüfter wesentlich strömungskünstiger Luft aufnehmen kann. Dieser bläst ja nur gerade durch, aber der an den Displayanschlüssen muss um die "Ecke" pressen.
Ev. gibt es ja zwei unabhängige Lüfterdrehzahlen. Aber ich habe noch 1,5 Monate Zeit und warte schon gespannt auf die ersten Tests.


----------



## big-maec (7. September 2020)

Hallo,
bei einigen Händlern sind schon die ersten Preisunterschiede für die ASUS TUF RTX 3080 von ca  30€ zu sehen. Bei Idealo ist jetzt  auch schon was gelistet.


Update Preise bei Idealo für
Asus GeForce RTX 3090 TUF-RTX3090-O24G-GAMING
Asus GeForce RTX 3090 TUF-RTX3090-24G-GAMING
Asus GeForce RTX 3090
Zotac GAMING GeForce RTX 3090 Trinity, 24576 MB GDDR6X

Vollständige Liste immer im 1 Beitrag. Kann man eigentlich die Händler nennen wo ich die Preise gefunden habe ?


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (7. September 2020)

Langsam wird es interessanter, jetzt noch ne Woche warten bis die ersten Tests kommen.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (7. September 2020)

Die Fe hat Zero Fan mode.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (7. September 2020)

So wie es sein muss!


----------



## RtZk (7. September 2020)

Die Trinity ist schon verdammt teuer dafür, dass sie nur das Einstiegsmodell von Zotac wird. Auf 1700€ hätte ich eher etwas wie die ASUS Strix OC und die Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme geschätzt.


----------



## big-maec (7. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Trinity ist schon verdammt teuer dafür, dass sie nur das Einstiegsmodell von Zotac wird. Auf 1700€ hätte ich eher etwas wie die ASUS Strix OC und die Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme geschätzt.


Wer weiß über wieviel Händler die Karten gehen. Jeder will verdienen.

Update oben Geizhals Preise gesichtet.


----------



## Strokekilla (7. September 2020)

Ende Oktober habe ich meinen 50sten. Bis dahin, liebe Redaktion, hoffe ich auf jede Menge spannende Testberichte und Vergleichswerte....Und auf genügend Material und Zeit natürlich, nicht das hier Leerlauf entsteht.


----------



## solida (7. September 2020)

Ich frage mich wann ungefähr die ersten 3070TI gelistet werden.

Wennn die wirklich 16gb hat, müssen 3080 käufer ja auch sorge vor der entwertung Ihrer Karten haben wie es schon die 2080ti käufer und andere haben.

Besser vll doch nur auf 3070 zu gehen und ein gutes P/L Verhältnis zu haben.

Soviel mehr GamePlay wird die 3080 wohl ggü nicht bieten auf Wqhd.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (7. September 2020)

Mit rtx on schon 144hz und so


----------



## solida (7. September 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> Mit rtx on schon 144hz und so



Na gut das wäre ein argument.
Hab aber sorge vor der 3070ti 16gb.
Gut die kann trotz größerem vram dennoch langsamer als die 3080 sein und kommt wohl ohne gddr6x ram

Übrigens hat casekibg erste preise drin, ab 740 gehts los


----------



## BlubberLord (8. September 2020)

Huiuiui, auch hier so ein großes Interesse an einer FE. 
Noch ne Frage dazu: Kann ich dort auch die ganzen Kontrollprogramme á la Afterburner und Precision nutzen? Für eigene Lüfterkurven und ggf. Anpassung des Power Targets (nach unten)?


----------



## simosh (8. September 2020)

@BlubberLord Ich würde davon ausgehen, außer NV schiebt da plötzlich einen Riegel vor. Da aber noch niemand ne Karte hat, kann das keiner beantworten im Moment. Ich würde davon aber ausgehen. 
BTT: Ich bin gespannt wie die 3090 im Verkauf läuft. Und die 3080 FE wird ne echte Konkurrenz zu den Customs, ausser die Kühlung wird in Tests zerrissen oder man möchte 40€ mehr für Kirmesbeleuchtung bezahlen


----------



## solida (8. September 2020)

Naja bei evga gibts 5jahre garantie etc dazu. Nvidia gibt wohl nur 2 jahre gewährleistung?
So beliebt wie derzeit war die FE Edi wohl noch nie


----------



## RtZk (8. September 2020)

solida schrieb:


> Naja bei evga gibts 5jahre garantie etc dazu. Nvidia gibt wohl nur 2 jahre gewährleistung?
> So beliebt wie derzeit war die FE Edi wohl noch nie



Zumindest bei der 2080 Ti FE sind es 3 Jahre Garantie. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es wieder 3 Jahre werden.
Bei EVGA musst du für die 5 Jahre bezahlen (sind aber nur 25€).


----------



## Solo_Morasso (8. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Zumindest bei der 2080 Ti FE sind es 3 Jahre Garantie. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es wieder 3 Jahre werden.
> Bei EVGA musst du für die 5 Jahre bezahlen (sind aber nur 25€).


Auf der einen Seite ein guter Service....aber mal ehrlich, wer, mit unserem Hobby, nutzt seine Graka so lange?


----------



## RtZk (8. September 2020)

Solo_Morasso schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite ein guter Service....aber mal ehrlich, wer, mit unserem Hobby, nutzt seine Graka so lange?



Kommt drauf an, ich weiß noch nicht ob ich 2022 eine neue GPU kaufe, aber ja du hast schon recht es  ist nicht das Wichtigste.


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (14. September 2020)

Ich würde die FE ungern bei NVidia kaufen wollen, da der Customer Service wohl sehr bescheiden sein soll, um es freundlich auszudrücken.
Am liebsten wäre es mir dir Karte bei Amazon o.Ä. zu holen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2020)

Wobei die News schon wieder überholt ist. 

Aktuell sind nur 3 Karten gelistet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (24. November 2020)

und warum holt man dann die News Meldung wieder nach oben?


----------



## GxGamer (24. November 2020)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> und warum holt man dann die News Meldung wieder nach oben?


Machst es aber selber....
Und damit das nicht wieder vorkommt mache ich hier mal zu, denn der Thread ist 2 Monate alt und ich traue jedem hier registrierten User zu den Preisvergleich zu nutzen.


----------

